# King Extractor



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Never heard of them I would look at Maxant and Brushy mountain extractors.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Can't recommend Maxant more. American made and has the thickest stainless steel of any of them.


----------



## bruce todd (May 11, 2010)

Maxant! Why fool with a 2 frame extractor? I also read the King is not very nice. The people at Maxant are beyond nice. And buying American made is a big plus IMO.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

China made is all I can tell you. I wont get into the overall quality of it. Does have a nice price point, just poorly made.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

With a name like rotoblaster why would you even ask !!:no:


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

A maxant will last a lifetime then some


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

Brookmaple said:


> Anyone have experience with a King Rotoblaster extractor--either the H-1000 2 frame hand crank or the H-4000E 4 frame motorized models?



I own a MAXANT myself, if that fits your budget it is one of the better if not the best unit on the market. 
However if you are limited in funds and looking at older used galvanized units, then I believe the King models have something to offer. IMO

BM


----------



## cricket (Jul 23, 2010)

I ordered a 2-Frame H-1000 King Rotoblast & was sent a 3-Frame extractor. Been too Rainy to try out yet. Maybe tomorrow :waiting:


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I went with the Maxant 1400. I was thinking of the 3100 which is the small one and after talking with the Head Engineer Theodore Maxant and he helped me decide where I was and where I was headed. It was great to talk with one of the owners and really helped solidify my decision to buy American and spend double what I originally planned. Try talking with the owner and Chief Engineer of that other companies in English and not Mandarin.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2008)

All I can say is a Maxant anything will last you about two hundred years IF you take proper care of it....if you insist on abusing a Maxant, it will probably only last 199 years. :applause:
Maybe Maxant will probably cover the abused Maxant under warranty.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We considered changing the name of the 3100 to the rotomaxant, or maxantblaster. :lookout: :lpf:


----------



## cricket (Jul 23, 2010)

I am satisfied w/King Extractor so far. Never used one B-4, just scraped honey and strained. Has all SS basket & metal gears. No directions & few nuts short. I'm going to clean her up, use food grade grease. I added floor pads on legs. i.e photos


----------

